# 2013 Corn Questions



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some food for thought on this springs corn crop.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/crops/corn/production/cn-questions-f-2013_137-ar29771


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

This is the first year that I have seen corn seed hard to get. There are a few BTO's that I know of that are no going to get all of their seed. One of them has been calling to buy mine. Evidently we like the same numbers. I was told again last week that I will get all of mine but it's not here yet.


----------

